# The tortoise at my workplace is fed corn on the cob



## PatMicklewaite

I don’t want to give too much details as this is my workplace but they are feeding a California Desert Tortoise corn on the cob at least once a week. I feel like that’s not a great thing to give that breed. Is corn okay to feed a tortoise like this? My instinct says no and I’m more than a little concerned about some other issues with the way this tortoise is kept tbh.


----------



## Tom

Corn is not an appropriate food for a desert tortoise. Print this out and give it to whoever is in charge of feeding the tortoise. Its written for sucatas, but the same sort of thing applies to DTs, and there is a list of good foods that are free and easy to find.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## PatMicklewaite

Tom said:


> Corn is not an appropriate food for a desert tortoise. Print this out and give it to whoever is in charge of feeding the tortoise. Its written for sucatas, but the same sort of thing applies to DTs, and there is a list of good foods that are free and easy to find.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


I know they are feeding it Mizori, the corn appears to be a treat. There’s a few other things I am concerned about regarding the enclosure but I don’t want to go into a great amount of detail.


----------



## Tom

PatMicklewaite said:


> I know they are feeding it Mizori, the corn appears to be a treat. There’s a few other things I am concerned about regarding the enclosure but I don’t want to go into a great amount of detail.


Care for DTs is the same as russians. Here is the care for them:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

I hope this info can be used to improve the life of this tortoise somehow.


----------



## LaLaP

There is tons of good information on this forum that you could show those in charge of the tortoises care. Beware that there is a lot of terrible info on the web about caring for these animals but this forum can be trusted. Look in the section for the specific breed and look for care sheets and a thread called "beginner mistakes". It's great that you are taking the initiative to get better care for this tort. Things could get pretty bad for the poor thing if it has to endure years of inappropriate food and care. Good luck and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## wellington

Just tell them, hey, I found this great forum about tortoises. This is what I found out about DT's. Maybe would should change things for him that aren't quite right. 
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I give mine corn on the cobb occasionally. . . probably about once a month or so. It's a great treat for them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I give mine corn on the cobb occasionally. . . probably about once a month or so. It's a great treat for them.



Good to hear... Our Sully LOVES the husks! Id think the fiber in an entire corn husk is probably good - while the sweet corn kernels maybe not so much.


----------



## Bambam1989

Mine has been getting to eating the leaves off the corn we are growing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My issue with corn was an unexpected one.
While I knew that corn was not a great food source, I fed it many times.
I noticed on day one, chomp marks all over them. Next day, surgically clean stalks. I wondered how they had completely eaten every colonel. Then I found them. RATS. Several fat rats had moved into the pen. Drawn in by the corn.
Luckily none of my animals were injured. But rats should be considered anytime you leave grain of any kind out as food.


----------



## samkerns1

I've heard that corn on the cob can be helpful for overgrown beaks if given occasionally.
My thought is that corn is starchy, and doesn't starch convert to sugar? So must be used sparingly.


----------

